# Dobrý



## aedude94

Hi everyone! I have a question about translating the word "Ok" into Czech. Would it be something like Dobrý or Dobře? I mean to say Ok as like a response to something. For exaple:

Give me a second!
Ok.

or

Do you want to go?
Ok, that sounds cool!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jana337

aedude94 said:


> Hi everyone! I have a question about translating the word "Ok" into Czech. Would it be something like Dobrý or Dobře? I mean to say Ok as like a response to something. For exaple:
> 
> Give me a second!
> Ok.


Dobře.
More colloquially: Jasně.
Many people would say OK (with the English pronunciation).


> Do you want to go?
> Ok, that sounds cool!


I cannot imagine saying "dobře" or anything similar. I'd skip it altogether or replace by an interjection like "ó".

Jana


----------



## ACPO

O you could say:

DO YOU WANT TO GO? 
OK, that sounds cool!
- fajn (or simply "jo"), to zni dobře


----------



## Jana337

ACPO said:


> O you could say:
> 
> DO YOU WANT TO GO?
> OK, that sounds cool!
> - fajn (or simply "jo"), to zní dobře/to je super


Ano. 

Jana


----------

